# Einbaubreite Hinterrad Swoop 210 Rahmen aus 2016 (aktuelles Modell)



## dash_n1 (14. September 2016)

Hi Leute,

wer weiß die Einbaubreite Hinterrad Swoop 210 Rahmen aus 2016 (aktuelles Modell)?

Vielen Dank 

Grüße
ben


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. September 2016)

dash_n1 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wer weiß die Einbaubreite Hinterrad Swoop 210 Rahmen aus 2016 (aktuelles Modell)?
> 
> ...



Hi,

bei dem Swoop 210 handelt es sich um das Vorgängermodell und steht auf 26" Rädern. Der Nachfolger Swoop 200 steht auf 27,5" Rädern. Der Hinterbau vom Swoop hat jedenfalls 157mm Breite.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dash_n1 (14. September 2016)

Hi Andi,

vielen Dank für deien Antwort.

Also ich meine dann wohl das swoop 200 Modell 

Ich möchte einen anderen Laufradsatz einbauen. Drin ist der FR 1950 Classic 27.5. Den finde ich online mit 

*Einbaubreite:* 12x142 mm , 12-mm-Steckachse *ODER* 12x150 mm, 12-mm-Steckachse

Was ist denn in diesem Bezug nun das Maß 157mm, von dem du redest?

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. September 2016)

Hi,

hier gibt es von DT Swiss spezielle Umrüst-Kits, siehe: https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Umrustkits 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dash_n1 (15. September 2016)

Danke dir!


----------

